# Old 100A 3Phase Meter Base



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I remember the anchor brand meter bases but that's about it. I am not sure they are made anymore but could be-- haven't seen a new one in years.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I believe Anchor was aquired by Milbank in the early 90's. That meter can you have there looks alot like ones we have on residences built from 1967 to 1973 in our area. Everything looks about the same, except they are single phase. These are small houses with 100 amp fuse boxes, ceiling heat and minimal electric. The homes built in 1972 and 1973 have all aluminum wiring.


----------

